# sUBs



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

dorts said:


> (Lisa, don't tell me there is another guy with 13K. :laugh: )


Hehe, it'll be Zazula who will tell you - sUBs has exceeded 13,000 posts of malware-eliminating frenzy. :grin: 

Like I said in tetonbob's thread, it's so unbelievably hard to keep up with the Security fellas' rythms, who keep up with an ever increasing difficulty of dealing with malware - and sUBs is well beyond the extraordinary in both counts. Congratulations! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't keep up. :laugh: Many congratulations sUBs :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

> sUBs is well beyond the extraordinary in both counts.


He's an extraordinary guy, period. :grin:

Obviously he is a _tremendous_ asset to our Team and the fight against malware.ray:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Ried said:


> He's an extraordinary guy, period. :grin:
> 
> Obviously he is a _tremendous_ asset to our Team and the fight against malware.ray:


I don't think that's even half the story....he just *knows* so much stuff....

Many congrats sUBs - and many thanks for all your help and encouragement.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS* sUBs this is truly an amazing feat, that words really _cannot_ describe! ray: ray: ray:

With three of you (on the Security Team) well over the 10k mark, it shows that cyberspace _is_ really a nasty place, and without you guys and girls frontlining the 'battle' here, what would everyone's computers be like?

A superb effort!! :4-clap: Keep it up!

Sincere Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*amazing. congrats*


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for your work *sUBs* ray:


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Congrats sUBs!! You are great! :grin:

(No more 14K i guess. :laugh


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

dorts said:


> (No more 14K i guess. :laugh


http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=100


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Great work sUBs, congratulations :smile:


----------

